# Hi everyone-I too am a new Hav puppy owner



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

We got our little girl, Pixie Puff, on the 18th of this month. She's quite tiny-weighing in at 1 pound 3 oz at her 8 week vet appointment. She was the smallest in her litter, but no one knew that she would end up this tiny. She's now one pound 11 oz and is quite healthy and very active. We purchased her from an amazing hobby breeder, who was proactive in getting all of her blood panel testing done to rule out liver shunt, cardiac was fine also. Her parents are both fully health tested, come from outstanding lines and of course are and in the standard weight range. She's just a little surprise of nature. My military man husband melted like a mushball when he saw her, and there was no changing his mind-we had to have her. She's such a smart little girl-using the UGODOG potty with great success (a Cheerio afterward is eagerly anticipated). We're not sure how big she will end up-time will tell. She's such a great little dog. Hope to hear from others that may have a smaller than average puppy to compare notes-I'm having a very hard time finding much info on the web about them.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!!
That picture is sooooo cute! 

What breeder did you get pixie from? How old is she now?

Ryan


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome to the forum and congrats on your new little girl. She is adorable.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Okay she is just too cute for words. I love her name. Welcome. This is a great place filled to the brim with info and "warm fuzzies." Congrats on your pup.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

She is sooo cute...I love your avatar! 
I have an 11 wk old pup to but he's on the hefty side..4lbs, 4oz at 10 weeks.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Todd is very cute! What a butterball. Mine is actually 10 weeks tomorrow, not 11 like I posted earlier. Lack of sleep causes confusion! Hoping soon she'll sleep through the night.....


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

That's great that you let your daughter name her. I have an eight year old, but a boy, and he loves anything that is loud (loud music, loud sound effects, etc...) he was wanting "Rosebud" for a girl or a boy, which I think is so darling.

My daughter, on the other hand, wanted to name our pup "Sprinkle Cupcake" or something like that. She's four and totally a girly girl.

Posh was already named by our breeder and was six months old when we got her. My daughter had been reading the book "Fancy Nancy and the Posh Puppy" and begging for a posh puppy...so it felt right to keep her name. It suits my little fancy pants.

We need more pictures of your Pixie princess!


----------



## nelsongang (Jun 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Pixie is just precious....and so tiny! I thought Sammy (who's b-day is just 2 days before Pixie's, May 21) was so small when we first picked him up....I can only imagine how tiny she is. I am glad to hear that she is totally healthy


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Sprinkle Cupcake--I may have to steal that for puppy #2!! I love how kids minds conjure up the best names!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Welcome. Pixie is soooo cute. I hope you will get any advice you need on this forum. Just ask and you will receive.  My husband has fell in love with this breed also. Isn't it nice to see our big men turn to mush? I will be looking forward to more pictures.


----------



## mom23boys (Jun 26, 2008)

Welcome- I just joined yesterday as well! My pup, Zeplin is 16 weeks now and much bigger- weighing in at 6.6 pounds now!!!

I think your puppy is just about the cutest thing I have ever seen! I can only imagine just how tiny she is!!! Enjoy her!!!!

Jennifer and Zeplin


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

*welcome*

Your puppy is too cute for words. Love her eyelashes and coloring.
Good luck and enjoy her puppyhood. 
It goes too fast.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

:welcome:
Welcome to you and Pixie. She is adorable.
Carole


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh, she's so tiny and so adorable. It's great to know that she had all her testing done and passed with flying colors. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Awww...she's a cutie! Guapo was only 1.5 lbs when we brought him home at 9 weeks. He's a pretty healthy 5.72 lbs now at 4.5 months.

Ugh, but they are sooo cute when they're that small!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Pixie Puff is just one of the most adorable little things I seen in a long time. Welcome! Oh and no one has warned you yet - most people here become afflicted with a condition we call MHS - multiple Havanese syndrome. Ya can't have just one!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

:welcome:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, Pixie Puff is absolutely adorable.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Pixie is too cute! She has the sweetest little face... Welcome to the forum...looking forward to seeing many more pictures of Pixie Puff:biggrin1:


----------



## arampino (Jul 14, 2008)

HI welcome to the forum, I aslo have a little girl hav. She is 10 weeks as of yesterday & was born May 22nd. She weighs about 3 pounds. I am excited so many of us have puppies around the same age. What Branch is your husband?


----------



## Lively (Jun 9, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Your little girls is so adorable! Lucy was very small when I brought her home, 1.9 lbs at 9 weeks. She is now 16 weeks old and weighs 3.5 lbs. You want them to stay tiny forever!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

What a cutie pie she is. I'd be afraid I'd crush her she's so small. My boys were (are) both blimps. Milo was 7.1lbs when I got him at 5 1/2 months and Bailey was 4.11 at nine weeks. 

I really want to see more photos of your little Pixie. Welcome to the group.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Pixie is adorable! Welcome!


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

such a cute baby! 

There should be warnings, like there are on cigarettes, on all Hav pictures that say 
"Viewing these pictures can result in MHS"


----------



## swtxsweetie (May 16, 2008)

awww she's so darn cute! If I get another one, I think I am going to go for the smaller size. I think this forum causes half of the MHS cases here


----------



## mitrus (Apr 6, 2008)

Pixie is so sweet. I love that picture! I brought Daisy home when she was 14 weeks and at 15 Weeks she weighed 3 lbs. She is now 9 months and weighs 7.7 lbs. I am not sure she is done, I think she might make 8 lbs.


----------



## miko (May 28, 2008)

Soooo cute and Miko had that same toy and loved it. I always prefer a smaller dog but somehow that didnt happen... Milo is almost 6lbs and he's less than 12 weeks old! Miko is about 12 lbs at 1 year old. They sure grow fast!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*OH MY GOODNESS isn't she the sweetest thing ever!!!! I want a puppy (IWAP). You need to talk to - Hav a lot of Pets- her Linus is a tiny littly Hav also. Look her up in the members area and send her a pm or start a thread in the puppy area addressed to her. The two of you can compare notes. Welcome to the forum.*


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

*Linus says, "HI!"*

I am on vacation so probably won't post much, but I want to welcome another tiny one!!! I am so glad she does not have any liver issues--I will test soon as well. Linus was born March 19 and weighs 2 lbs 5.5 oz now. He is definitely very active and playful. He takes on our bigger dog by stealing toys and food. 

I will send you some photos when I get back home, but would love to see more photos of your little girl!

Enjoy!
Karen


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Your Pixie is a real doll! Our Izzy is full grown at 7.5 lbs and I love her size! Doc, our male is only 9 months old and I think he's gone over the 16 lb. mark! I wanted a 10 - 12 lb boy, but I guess that wasn't meant to be!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi and welcome to you and your adorable Pixie Puff! What a sweet thing. Love your avatar!

I'm Marj, live in Quebec Canada and have two boys, Ricky who is a lean 16.5 lbs. and Sammy, a tinier guy at 9.5 lbs. they are both 2 now. 

I hope you find a ton of great advice, chats and stories in our forum. Can't wait to learn more about you and your wee one.


----------



## LOLAsMama (Jul 8, 2008)

congrats on your new little one! My Lola was 2lbs 10 ounces when i got her at 9 weeks and i thought THAT was tiny! She is now 3 lbs 4 oz at 3 months of age. They grow so fast, so enjoy this time and take lots of pics so you can remember her when she was that small!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Oh, she's just a little doll baby! Congratulations and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I AM SO IN LOVE WITH THAT LITTLE FLUFF BALL!!!!

she is so adorable, and if all the tests have been done, and they say she is healthy, you are just blessed with a "tiny" one!!! I think that her name is perfect for her! Cant wait to see more pictures as she grows!! I can attest that Guapo was a very very tiny little boy as well when he came come, cause I was lucky enough to have a visit!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Ohhh goodness, she is absolutely ADORABLE!!!!!! And I mean ADORABLE! Ahh..How could you not fall madly, deeply in love??!

She is tiny! Gucci was also the runt of the litter, but was a little bit bigger than pixie at that age, not by much I don't think. Gucci being SO tiny really made me neurotic about her eating, because she would skip meals and I would panic, lol...I ended up going the home-cooking route and supplementing with vitamins, but now that she's older..she will eat a few commercial dog foods occasionally. But, I was nuts worrying about her growing!

She is about 8.5 right now and she's finished growing. Did the breeder give you an idea of her adult weight? Do you know what her parents weighed?

They grow really fast the first 6 months and I think you'll have a better idea of her adult size around 8-10 months old.

Kara


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

If I remember-her mom is 9 and dad is 11. Pixie's sister and brother are literally double her weight. It was very surprising she turned out so small. I had my eye on her gorgeously chubby black and tan brother-if I had my way I'd have taken him home-but my daughter wanted a girl and my husband fell in love with little Pixie. It of course all worked out-she's soo sassy and fun. No one knows were she'll end up-the breeder said she's the first tiny one, and the vet "guesstimated" 3.5 to 5. Who knows though. I'm curious to see where she ends up!


----------



## Dawncon (Jun 3, 2008)

Pele' was 2.7 lb when I got him. I am not sure what he weighs now, he goes for his 4 month in a couple of weeks. But when I got him at 8 weeks, he looked smaller than his litter mates. The breeder said sometimes the smallest puppies end up being the biggest as adults. So you never know. But Pixie's little face is so cute, it doesn't matter what size she is. She's going to steal everyones heart!!!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Your little Pixie is absolutely adorable. I am impressed that your breeder had a blood panel done to check her health. Do you know what tests that were done? I am only asking because I have a tiny dog ( I believe she was 2.3# at 12 weeks and is 7+# as an adult) who had a normal blood panel, but I had her bile acids checked prior to her being spayed (it is a 2 part test) and her 2nd part--post eating was elevated. After multiple tests we know that she has a mild case of MVD. We changed her diet and she started to grow. 

Welcome to the forum. I saw your other thread with pictures of Pixie. I am glad you are not shy about posting them because we can never get enough.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks Cheryl. I was told what was done, and I really didn't comprehend it at the time but honestly all I know is that liver shunt was ruled out and cardiac was fine. The breeder wanted us to choose another puppy just in case (I was ready to grab her black and tan brother), but my husband stood firm on getting her. Fortunately, she tested healthy. Now I know that is no guarantee-believe me, I took much "heat" from friends and family over getting the "runt". "You don't want the runt-they're unhealthy". That gave me even more reason to side with my husband and get her. If she puts on weight (and she is eating like a horse, believe me) and ends up 6 to 7-fantastic. If not-ok too. Now I'm just trying to take the best care of her that I can and see what happens. I figure it's true with any dog, even our kids-nothing is certain! If something crops up later, we'll handle it. MVD is cardiac ? Hope your dog is doing well. Love this forum because we can all share our info on our small dogs.


----------

